# بحث بسيط في مجال تصميم ابراج الامتصاص المحشوة packed bed absorption columns



## alaa abdulrazaq (21 سبتمبر 2007)

تحية طيبة والسلام عليكم
المرفق المرسل في مجال تصميم ابراج الامتصاص المحشوة (المعبأ) تخدم طلبة الــ B.Sc.

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## اسامه الاغةوات (21 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور اخويه على البحث 
تحياتي


----------



## م.حذيفة الجواش (23 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووور على هذا الموضوع المتميز
وجزاك اللع عنا كل خير


----------



## Engr.Naseer (24 سبتمبر 2007)

Many Thanksssssssss


----------



## saaaaaam (24 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا للجميع


----------



## شبيه انشتاين (20 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور اخي العزيز 
بحث قيم جدا جدا


----------



## أبو محمد الزير (21 أكتوبر 2007)

الله يجزاك الخير


----------



## ChE lOrD (21 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور أخوي على البحث والله يوفقنا واياك جميع


----------



## jassim78 (21 أكتوبر 2007)

الف شكر يااستاذ


----------



## ضرار العبدلي (22 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور أخوي على البحث والله يوفقنا واياك جميع


----------



## gama (21 نوفمبر 2007)

اشكرك يااخى على هذا العمل المتواضع


----------



## مروة ناظم (4 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم اني طالبه ماجستير احتاج الي المجله العلميه ((chemical engineering science

vol.49, issue 21, p.3545(1994)​اسم الموقع بالكامل 
duplessis, p., motillet,A., comiti, j. and legrand, J.,pressure drop prediction for flow through high porosity metalic foams, chemical engineering science, vol.49, issue {21}, page 3545(1994)​

ارجو الرد السريع مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير​


----------



## كبوشي (8 ديسمبر 2007)

_مشكوووووووووووووور على هذا البحث صدقني كنت جدا محتاجه_


----------



## isamm128 (25 يوليو 2009)

فتح الله عليك وحفظك ورعاك


----------



## isamm128 (25 يوليو 2009)

الشكر والتقدير لادارة المنتدى الرشيدة


----------



## اهم اهم (2 أكتوبر 2009)

Thannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnks


----------



## qazasq2002 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أخي الكريم جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك علي هذا المجهود
والله الموفق


----------



## يوحنا رومانس (29 أكتوبر 2009)

ممممممممممممششششششششششششششششششككككككوووووووووووووررررررررررر


----------



## الشهيب (25 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم .............


----------



## الشهيب (25 أبريل 2010)

ارجوا تزويدي بمعلومات تخص ابراج الامتصاص


----------



## الشهيب (25 أبريل 2010)

*التبادل الآيوني*



الشهيب قال:


> السلام عليكم .............


 ارجوا الحصول على معلومات تخص المبادل الآيوني ...........ومشكور ما قصرت


----------



## صفاء 2009 (25 أبريل 2010)

مششششششششششككككككككككووووووووررررررررر


----------



## الهندي30 (26 يناير 2011)

*مشكور اخي العزيز 
بحث قيم جدا جدا*​


----------



## رائد حيران (14 مايو 2011)

شكـــــــــرا لك *أستـــــــاذ عــــــــلاء *على هــــــــذا الملـــــــــــــــف الرائــــــــــــــع


----------



## farouq dabag (15 مايو 2011)

مشكور ياغالي


----------



## الهندي30 (17 مايو 2011)

*مشكور أخوي على البحث والله يوفقنا واياك جميع*​


----------



## طارق الشرعبي (20 مايو 2011)

مشكـــــــــــــــــور اخي العزيز ....خالص مودتي


----------



## salahiks (9 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور اخ علاء


----------



## رغدة ليبيا (2 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## foxywolf (13 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (11 يوليو 2013)

رائع


----------



## صبرى فكرى (19 يوليو 2013)

الله يجزاك الخير

​


----------

